# Iran to retaliate over any US 'trouble' for Venezuela-bound ships



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 23, 2020)

_I previously commented on the U.S. withdrawal of Patriot missile batteries and navy resources from the Persian Gulf, and the acceptance by Iran of a new essentially pro-U.S. Iraqi Prime Minister. There is reason to believe both sides have wisely stepped back from the brink. Now a new potential flashpoint has arisen. We can only hope that wiser heads in the White House and Pentagon will deter any completely unnecessary conflict._

Iranian President Hassan Rouhani warned on Saturday of retaliatory measures against the United States if Washington caused problems for tankers carrying Iranian fuel to Venezuela .... with the first expected to reach the country's waters on Sunday...

“If our tankers in the Caribbean or anywhere in the world face trouble caused by the Americans, they [the US] will also be in trouble," Rouhani said in a telephone conversation with Qatar's Emir....

"Iran will never initiate a conflict," Rouhani said. "We have always the legitimate right to defend our sovereignty and territorial integrity and to serve our national interests, and we hope that the Americans will not commit an error....

— Iran to retaliate over any US 'trouble' for Venezuela-bound ships


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2020)

The only thing that Iran would notice is their tankers going to the bottom after their keel is broken by a torpedo from one of our silent killers.


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2020)

Iranian threats are laughable.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The only thing that Iran would notice is their tankers going to the bottom after their keel is broken by a torpedo from one of our silent killers.


American heroes attacking civilian vessels? Making you proud?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 23, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The only thing that Iran would notice is their tankers going to the bottom after their keel is broken by a torpedo from one of our silent killers.


Actually, the recent “pullback from the brink,” after Iran surprised the U.S. by openly and *directly* firing missiles at U.S. bases in Iraq shows that both sides are able “to notice” each other’s capabilities. Of course the U.S. can seize or stop or sink these ships in the Caribbean. If Trump thinks he can get away acting as if he is JFK in the Cuban Missile Crisis, he certainly might be tempted to try it. Is that what you are suggesting?


----------



## Likkmee (May 23, 2020)

Keeping us safe against Socialism ! Ya know. Like mandated vaccines,social distancing,hours of operation, no lap dances.....shit like that.


----------



## TheParser (May 23, 2020)

People who have dealt with the Iranians say that they respect only  one thing: standing up to them.

I hope that the United States (through a third party) sends word to  Iran that their tankers will *not *be allowed to dock in Venezuela.

There is no need for any threats.

Iran will find a face-saving way to back down.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _I previously commented on the U.S. withdrawal of Patriot missile batteries and navy resources from the Persian Gulf, and the acceptance by Iran of a new essentially pro-U.S. Iraqi Prime Minister. There is reason to believe both sides have wisely stepped back from the brink. Now a new potential flashpoint has arisen. We can only hope that wiser heads in the White House and Pentagon will deter any completely unnecessary conflict._
> 
> Iranian President Hassan Rouhani warned on Saturday of retaliatory measures against the United States if Washington caused problems for tankers carrying Iranian fuel to Venezuela .... with the first expected to reach the country's waters on Sunday...
> 
> ...



Largest oil reserves in the world and Maduro has to beg Iran for fuel.

What a loser.


----------



## Obiwan (May 23, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _I previously commented on the U.S. withdrawal of Patriot missile batteries and navy resources from the Persian Gulf, and the acceptance by Iran of a new essentially pro-U.S. Iraqi Prime Minister. There is reason to believe both sides have wisely stepped back from the brink. Now a new potential flashpoint has arisen. We can only hope that wiser heads in the White House and Pentagon will deter any completely unnecessary conflict._
> 
> Iranian President Hassan Rouhani warned on Saturday of retaliatory measures against the United States if Washington caused problems for tankers carrying Iranian fuel to Venezuela .... with the first expected to reach the country's waters on Sunday...
> 
> ...


Actually, I wouldn't mind seeing Iran's economy take a hit when they try to cash the check from Venezuela...









						World Map of Inflation & Unemployment
					

Watch How Hyperinflation Bloats Venezuela by 2020



					howmuch.net
				




I just hope they remember that the Kenyan can't send them any more pallets of cash to bail their stupid asses out!!!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that Iran would notice is their tankers going to the bottom after their keel is broken by a torpedo from one of our silent killers.
> ...


You would never know and neither would Venezuela.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


That would be nothing but terrorism and every good soldier would reject such an order.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


How?  They would never know what the orders were except the CO.  Why do you think that is terrorism?  They are violating sanctions.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The sanctions are not confirmed by the UN but unilateral terrorist measures of the Trump regime. Venezuela has the right to free trade. And even if such sanctions were justified, that would not justify sinking tankers, thus killing people and polluting the environment.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I agree.  That doesn't make it right what they are doing.


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > _I previously commented on the U.S. withdrawal of Patriot missile batteries and navy resources from the Persian Gulf, and the acceptance by Iran of a new essentially pro-U.S. Iraqi Prime Minister. There is reason to believe both sides have wisely stepped back from the brink. Now a new potential flashpoint has arisen. We can only hope that wiser heads in the White House and Pentagon will deter any completely unnecessary conflict._
> ...


No.  

The Empire has heavy sanctions on Venezuela. This prevents them from selling their oil. It causes terrible hardships for the Venezuelan people, (then you idiots claim socialism doesn’t work) but the US MSM refuses to reports this. Probably because they are completely owned by the MIC and the Deep State.

Iran is trying to help Venezuela, in defiance of the Empire.  I would expect Dumb Don to do something stupid and deadly.  Then you dumb bastards will cheer the killing.


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sanctions are an act of war. Americans don’t know this because their media and ruling class are corrupt.

Ears was very good at imposing sanctions. Don is following in his footsteps. Anything for the benefit of the MIC.


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that Iran would notice is their tankers going to the bottom after their keel is broken by a torpedo from one of our silent killers.
> ...


I expect he will do something stupid and the MSM and dumb Americans will cheer his actions. Just as when he murdered the Iranian general in cold blood.

Oh patriotism is so wonderful. LOL. 

The Empire must RULE!


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The Venezuelan economy urgently needs the fuel. There are even reports of farmers who couldn´t deliver their goods.


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


All thanks to the Empire.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Its swamp, to be precise.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...



*The Empire has heavy sanctions on Venezuela. This prevents them from selling their oil.*

They can't sell their oil to Cuba? Nicaragua? China?

*It causes terrible hardships for the Venezuelan people,*

When Chavez (and Maduro) loot the oil sector, causing production to drop by 2/3rds, does that 
cause hardships for the Venezuelan people?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



*Sanctions are an act of war.*

Liar.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _I previously commented on the U.S. withdrawal of Patriot missile batteries and navy resources from the Persian Gulf, and the acceptance by Iran of a new essentially pro-U.S. Iraqi Prime Minister. There is reason to believe both sides have wisely stepped back from the brink. Now a new potential flashpoint has arisen. We can only hope that wiser heads in the White House and Pentagon will deter any completely unnecessary conflict._
> 
> Iranian President Hassan Rouhani warned on Saturday of retaliatory measures against the United States if Washington caused problems for tankers carrying Iranian fuel to Venezuela .... with the first expected to reach the country's waters on Sunday...
> 
> ...


Are you praying America’s die in order to gain political points?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



*Just as when he murdered the Iranian general in cold blood.*

That was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


The truth often is.


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You might want to do some research of the subject, before exposing  your ignorance.

Check this out Sanctions Are an Act of War – The Future of Freedom Foundation


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


They stole foreign companies oil rigs and oil production equipment...........Didn't know how to use it AFTER STEALING IT...........printed currency to insolvency............and destroyed themselves..............

They did that to themselves...........if Iran gets bold.........they open Pandora's box as well........


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Wrong. It was there oil.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So is taking our Embassy and holding our people hostage for over a year..........Was an act of War.

Putting mines in the water that hit U.S. ships.....is an Act of War.  We should have smoked their asses a LONG TIME AGO..........would have saved the world a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


WRONG......it's was NOT THEIR EQUIPMENT........


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Doesn’t matter. IT’S THEIR OIL.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes it does MATTER...........they STOLE THE EQUIPMENT.........PERIOD......then didn't know how to use it.

Did they offer to pay for it......NOPE.......they STOLE IT.........SCREW THEM.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 23, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



the UN?  LOL!


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


No they didn’t. The oil companies stole their oil.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


They were HIRED BY VENEZUELA to get the oil out...........they didn't steal their stinking oil...didn't tell Venezuela to hand gas out like candy to their people either.

They want their oil.......they should have paid for the rigs and equipment they STOLE.

Venezuela did this to themselves..............no one is going to help them again after they stole the equipment.............They are on their own..............

They can beg other nations to help them........like China........I DON'T CARE.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 23, 2020)

Venezuela to nationalize U.S. firm's oil rigs
					

Venezuela will nationalize a fleet of oil rigs belonging to U.S. company Helmerich and Payne, the latest takeover in a push to socialism as President Hugo Chavez struggles with lower oil output and a recession.




					www.reuters.com
				




CARACAS (Reuters) - Venezuela will nationalize a fleet of oil rigs belonging to U.S. company Helmerich and Payne, the latest takeover in a push to socialism as President Hugo Chavez struggles with lower oil output and a recession.

A former soldier inspired by Cuba’s Fidel Castro, Chavez has made energy nationalization the linchpin in his ‘revolution’. He has also taken over assets in telecommunications, power, steel and banking.

The 11 drilling rigs have been idled for months following a dispute over pending payments by the OPEC member’s state oil company PDVSA. Oil Minister Rafael Ramirez said on Wednesday the rigs, the Oklahoma-based company’s entire Venezuelan fleet, were being nationalized to bring them back into production.








						Venezuela's government seizes U.S.-owned oil rigs
					

Seizure of 2 oil rigs came after Houston-based Superior Energy Services shut them down because the state oil monopoly was months behind on payments




					www.cbsnews.com
				




"It was like a thief breaking into your house, asking for the keys to the safe and then expecting you to help carry it away," Jesus Centeno, local operations manager for Superior in the city of Anaco, said by phone. "Their argument was that we were practically sabotaging national production."


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Venezuela to nationalize U.S. firm's oil rigs
> 
> 
> Venezuela will nationalize a fleet of oil rigs belonging to U.S. company Helmerich and Payne, the latest takeover in a push to socialism as President Hugo Chavez struggles with lower oil output and a recession.
> ...


It’s their oil. The big oil companies were stealing it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2020)

Apparently you people did not know the tankers are not oil tankers, but are carrying gasoline.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 23, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Apparently you people did not know the tankers are not oil tankers, but are carrying gasoline.


LOL

I work at a refinery....for now........LOL

If contract jobs don't end all together over the next year......aren't many of us left there now anyways.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Oh, if only I'd known that Jacob Hornberger thought they were an act of war, I wouldn't have immediately dismissed the idiotic claim as the idiocy it so clearly is...…..DURR


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 23, 2020)

This post isn't about Venezuela or "socialism." But since others have raised the issue, mostly citing older articles, I would like to say that the collapse of oil production and the social and political crisis in Venezuela has _deep roots_. The issues of corruption, mismanagement, the use of oil resources and profits for public or private, domestic or International use, these were never simply reducible to the question of *nationalization*. The original nationalizations that created the PDVSA were done well before Chavez came on the scene. "Nationalization of oil" was technically far more total in ... Saudi Arabia!

The *worsening of relations* between the new government and Western oil companies occurred after the 2002 coup attempt against Chavez, after the great oil strike by anti-Chavez oil managers and workers leading to mass firings of old managers and "disloyal" professionals and skilled workers. At first Chavez was still able to raise standards of living for the poor through programs using oil funds (due to the high oil price at the time), but as the price fell, with increased corruption by new managers, further nationalizations and legal fights over compensation, and without sufficient reinvestment, the oil industry and national economy with it fell into steep decline by 2013 when Maduro became leader. The Trump Administration sanctions were the coup de grace, but Western oil companies were present in Venezuela (granted sanction exemptions) until early this year. CITGO, the last PDSVA moneymaker -- based right here in the U.S. -- was finally stolen from Venezuela and all its funds and resources put into receivership or handed over to the Guaido fake "government."

Even so, the Maduro regime has miraculously held on, partly because so many oppositionist supporters and so many middle-class people have left. If it survives through this next period, oil will probably mostly end up *re-privatized*. Already, PDSVA runs less than half of active operations, as private deals with (often annonymous) foreign firms have been signed allowing them autonomy and oil rights and physical oil as payment. The Iranian ships coming in with gasoline and spare parts are being paid for in Gold, since sanctions also victimize foreign firms like banks that enable normal payment operations. Lots of foreign actors, Russian, Iranian, Italian, but also American ones, stand ready to move in if the U.S. ever eases its sanctions:









						To Survive, Venezuela’s Leader Gives Up Decades of Control Over Oil (Published 2020)
					

Faced with a severe economic crisis, the country’s leader, Nicolás Maduro, is letting foreign firms take over daily operations of its oil fields. It’s a break with core tenets of his socialist revolution.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



*The oil companies stole their oil.*

Have you always been such a moron, or is it a recent injury that's to blame?
Foreign oil companies came in by agreement of the government. 
And then the government voided the agreement and stole the equipment.
It worked out great, because oil production is down about 70% since Chavez 
decided he could do things better than the foreign oil companies.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 23, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


In my opinion, this is the wrong way to describe the situation, and not true. Of course it is also not true that foreign oil companies always simply "stole their oil." Legal disagreements there certainly were. But court commercial disputes over contract terms and unwanted nationalizations and compensation were never as central as political disputes with the U.S. There were deep splits in Venezuelan society, corruption in traditional parties as well as amongst "Bolivarian revolutionaries," but Chavez (and Maduro too) had considerable popular support and won genuinely democratic elections (at least up to recently). The U.S. hated Chavez' and Maduro's open support to Cuba, Bolivia, etc. Some U.S. oil firms, like Chevron, long fought hard against *U.S. *pressure to leave Venezuela ... because their operations there were still profitable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 23, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



*Court disputes over contract terms and unwanted nationalizations were never as central as political disputes with the U.S.,*

I always thought the issue was more about Chavez ripping off his foreign partners to make up for the reduced production caused by his failure to reinvest in state owned facilities.

Political disputes with the US didn't come into play until after he fucked himself up.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 23, 2020)

Well, I don’t entirely disagree. But we certainly supported the 2002 coup attempt! Certainly some companies like Exxon felt ripped off. There were lots of cases. I don’t know nearly enough to take sides in those economic disputes. You are right that under the Obama administration the political disputes, as with Cuba also, were less intense.  I think the internal class and social conflicts are other really important aspects of the problem — U.S. elites had close ties to Venezuelan elites. Chavez scared the sh*t out of all the privileged classes. He was a more or less typical left populist _caudillo_. But he wasn’t a mass murderer. Elections continued.

Personally, I think the U.S. should stay out of these kinds of problems as much as possible. It’s not like Chavez was, or Maduro is, invading us.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 24, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Well, I don’t entirely disagree. But we certainly supported the 2002 coup attempt! Certainly some companies like Exxon felt ripped off. There were lots of cases. I don’t know nearly enough to take sides in those economic disputes. You are right that under the Obama administration the political disputes, as with Cuba also, were less intense.  I think the internal class and social conflicts are other really important aspects of the problem — U.S. elites had close ties to Venezuelan elites. Chavez scared the sh*t out of all the privileged classes. He was a more or less typical left populist _caudillo_. But he wasn’t a mass murderer. Elections continued.
> 
> Personally, I think the U.S. should stay out of these kinds of problems as much as possible. It’s not like Chavez was, or Maduro is, invading us.



*But he wasn’t a mass murderer. Elections continued.*

Yes, Commies are good at getting elected once and then amending the constitution 
so they can never lose.


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don’t entirely disagree. But we certainly supported the 2002 coup attempt! Certainly some companies like Exxon felt ripped off. There were lots of cases. I don’t know nearly enough to take sides in those economic disputes. You are right that under the Obama administration the political disputes, as with Cuba also, were less intense.  I think the internal class and social conflicts are other really important aspects of the problem — U.S. elites had close ties to Venezuelan elites. Chavez scared the sh*t out of all the privileged classes. He was a more or less typical left populist _caudillo_. But he wasn’t a mass murderer. Elections continued.
> ...


You don’t know anything about Venezuela. You’ve made that abundantly clear. Chavez and Madura were elected in fair elections. They never stole power, as you demented anti-commie freaks like to believe.


Hey look?  There’s a commie under your bed. Get your gun and kill!


----------



## TheParser (May 24, 2020)

Just read that the first Iranian tanker arrived at a Venezuelan port.

President Trump did not keep his promise to stop it.

No wonder neither American politicians nor foreign leaders are afraid of President Trump. They know that he will eventually back down in most cases.


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

TheParser said:


> Just read that the first Iranian tanker arrived at a Venezuelan port.
> 
> President Trump did not keep his promise to stop it.
> 
> No wonder neither American politicians nor foreign leaders are afraid of President Trump. They know that he will eventually back down in most cases.


Would you rather he have started another war?


----------



## TheParser (May 24, 2020)

gipper said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > Just read that the first Iranian tanker arrived at a Venezuelan port.
> ...



There would have been NO war if an American warship had ordered the Iranian ship to turn around.

The Iranians respect nations that stand up to them.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Now you come up with shit? Who besieged the Venezuelan embassy, cut off electricity and food?


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

TheParser said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


You don’t know that. Pure speculation.  Let’s avoid war by removing the act of war sanctions. 

The Empire has heavy sanctions on Venezuela. This prevents them from selling their oil. It causes terrible hardships for the Venezuelan people, but the US MSM refuses to reports this. Probably because they are completely owned by the MIC and the Deep State.

Iran is trying to help Venezuela, in defiance of the Empire. I would expect Dumb Don to do something stupid and deadly. Then you dumb bastards will cheer the killing


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Your country agreed to their terms.


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He’s a true believer in the US empire and imperialism. He thinks the US government can put it’s military wherever it’s wants and any nation that opposes this, the US government has every right to destroy, including murdering vast numbers of women and children.

That’s an imperialist in a nutshell.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2020)

gipper said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Trump can also fart in his face. But not Biden.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 24, 2020)

So far, so good: Iranian fuel starts arriving in Venezuelan waters despite U.S. warning

[Of course, nothing is really “good” about the tragic situation in Venezuela.]


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 24, 2020)

gipper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


Shut down Free Press........took others property for their own..........rigged the elections.......printed money to make it worth TP..............then starved the country when it went under........

Typical Tyrants screwing their own country for power........They did it to themselves.........they stole from the oil companies and no one is gonna help them after that.....

They made their bed........let them sleep in it.


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


When will you ever learn? It’s not our fucking government’s concern. Have you learned nothing from the multiple failed military interventions since Vietnam?  

Why do you support the ruling class’ love of war?  They get rich off it, you get nothing but a kick in the ass.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 24, 2020)

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


We aren't at War with Venezuela..............and we have been at War with Iran since 1979........We should have been allowed to stomp their ass a long time ago.........

Should have been done under Carter.

Venezuela fucked up................they did it to themselves.......not my problem


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Yes we know. You love war. Ignorantly failing to understand war abroad means tyranny at home, to say nothing of the horrors of war.

Dupe!


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 24, 2020)

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


STFU unless you served over there and had to deal with them trying to kill you with mines and small suicide boats..........

I remember them and we weren't allowed to kick their asses til we took damage.........

I also have a nephew permanently disabled due to IED.s from stinking Iran.....

So Iran can kiss my ass..............clear it up for you........

And they have a history of terror.
little history lesson for you.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2020)

First tanker reached Venezuela.


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Fuck you asshole. Go kill some commies. That will make you a hero.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 24, 2020)

gipper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Same to you.......I undestand enemy recognition...........we should have fucked up Iran after 911...left them in rubble..........and no nation building.........would have been over in 6 months..........but we are not allowed to win wars anymore..........since Korea.


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Yes we know you love it when others murder women and children. You think you’re patriot for loving murdering innocent people at the direction of the criminals in the Imperial Capital on the Potomac. LMFAO.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> I undestand enemy recognition...........we should have fucked up Iran after 911...left them in rubble....


You really are a nutcase. _Saudi_ and other supporters of _Sunni_ extremist Bin Laden carried out the 9/11 attacks. You say “we should have fucked up *Iran* after 9/11.” Pure bloody lunacy.


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I undestand enemy recognition...........we should have fucked up Iran after 911...left them in rubble....
> ...


Yeah he’s a nut job all right.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Iran?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 24, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Iran?


eagle1462010 says his nephew was permanently disabled by an IED — very sad if true. He didn’t say, but perhaps it happened in Iraq and the IED was designed in Iran, though there were plenty of these _improvised_ devices used by all sides in Middle East wars. Maybe that partly explains his anger, and his irrational desire for “revenge.” Of course if our own leaders would only avoid sending soldiers into overseas adventures, occupying foreign countries where they are not welcomed, fewer of them would come back injured and dead.


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Iran?
> ...


It is sad because it was for nothing more than to enrich the MIC.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 24, 2020)

gipper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...



*Chavez and Madura were elected in fair elections. *

Aren't you just the cutest little thing?


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Thank you but I’m married to a beautiful woman, so sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Anathema (May 24, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> American heroes attacking civilian vessels? Making you proud?



There are no civilians in enemy countries. They’re ALL enemies. That’s why I have no use for ANY foreigner... they’re ALL enemies of the United States.


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > American heroes attacking civilian vessels? Making you proud?
> ...


You’re crazy. Have you been checked?


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 25, 2020)

gipper said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Just how STUPID do you have to be to squeeze out that jewel?


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 25, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I undestand enemy recognition...........we should have fucked up Iran after 911...left them in rubble....
> ...


Iran should have been leveled by 1980.


----------



## gipper (May 25, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


Yes the truth is stupid in our Orwellian society.


----------



## gipper (May 25, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Hahah. You and John Bolton could be lovers.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 25, 2020)

gipper said:


> Yes the truth is stupid in our Orwellian society.



You would not recognize the truth if it marched past you playing _Thriller_ on a pink Sousaphone.


----------



## gipper (May 25, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the truth is stupid in our Orwellian society.
> ...


Right back at you sonny boy.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 25, 2020)

Troll on, boy...troll on.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 25, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yup......because since 1979 they had been the largest sponsor of Terror from the Middle East of all of them there....................

Supposed to be a War against terrorism.........not just OBL..........

So YES.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 25, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I undestand enemy recognition...........we should have fucked up Iran after 911...left them in rubble....
> ...


We should have fucked them up long before...........They are a terrorist nation......and we still need to stomp their ass into a MUD HOLE.

You will wait til those assholes get nukes...............their IED killing our people is enough reason to smoke their asses now.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _I previously commented on the U.S. withdrawal of Patriot missile batteries and navy resources from the Persian Gulf, and the acceptance by Iran of a new essentially pro-U.S. Iraqi Prime Minister. There is reason to believe both sides have wisely stepped back from the brink. Now a new potential flashpoint has arisen. We can only hope that wiser heads in the White House and Pentagon will deter any completely unnecessary conflict._
> 
> Iranian President Hassan Rouhani warned on Saturday of retaliatory measures against the United States if Washington caused problems for tankers carrying Iranian fuel to Venezuela .... with the first expected to reach the country's waters on Sunday...
> 
> ...




  From...Aljazeera? You are now reduced to passing on Aljazeers's threats against America?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 25, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > _I previously commented on the U.S. withdrawal of Patriot missile batteries and navy resources from the Persian Gulf, and the acceptance by Iran of a new essentially pro-U.S. Iraqi Prime Minister. There is reason to believe both sides have wisely stepped back from the brink. Now a new potential flashpoint has arisen. We can only hope that wiser heads in the White House and Pentagon will deter any completely unnecessary conflict._
> ...


Plenty of places to get the same story other than from _Aljazeera_. Look it up!


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _I previously commented on the U.S. withdrawal of Patriot missile batteries and navy resources from the Persian Gulf, and the acceptance by Iran of a new essentially pro-U.S. Iraqi Prime Minister. There is reason to believe both sides have wisely stepped back from the brink. Now a new potential flashpoint has arisen. We can only hope that wiser heads in the White House and Pentagon will deter any completely unnecessary conflict._
> 
> Iranian President Hassan Rouhani warned on Saturday of retaliatory measures against the United States if Washington caused problems for tankers carrying Iranian fuel to Venezuela .... with the first expected to reach the country's waters on Sunday...
> 
> ...





Tom Paine 1949 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...



Its a threat by Iran..not a story. And they all came from the same place. The Supreme Islamic Council. You did your part in passing along what they wanted passed along.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 29, 2020)

It is a little inexplicable to me that the Trump Administration backed off from confronting the Iranian ships, considering its overall rhetoric and naval buildup near Venezuela. Those small Iranian ships are after all a major threat to the “Monroe Doctrine”!  Seriously, the Trump administration may just have too much on its plate right now. On the other hand, the recent (secret) agreements with Iran over the new Prime Minister in Iraq, the withdrawal of U.S. Patriot missile batteries from Saudi Arabia, the reported drawdown of U.S. naval forces in the Persian Gulf, these _may_ indicate the possibility that something bigger is afoot. Let us hope so.









						FOURTH oil-filled Iranian tanker reaches Venezuelan shores defying US pressure
					

Carrying hundreds of barrels of much-needed gasoline, an Iran-flagged vessel crossed into Venezuelan waters, the South American country’s Navy confirmed. It comes days after other Iranian tankers moored at Venezuela’s ports.




					www.rt.com


----------

